# Youtube vid about failing battery



## gertvanjoe (25/2/16)




----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

weird vid


----------



## NewOobY (26/2/16)

these fail vids are cringe worthy - i cant watch them  I'm a panzy i know.


----------

